# Rabbits eating Lemon Leaves?



## Trini1000 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ive recently trimmed my roughskin lemon tree, and I saw my rabbits nibbling the leaves that fell through. Is it safe for them?---- as i would hate for so much foliage to be wasted (when they can just eat it all)


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 25, 2012)

It seems to be ok, from an online search I just did. To be safe, though, don't give many until you're sure there are no changes in their poop etc. You can dry the leaves & give them to them over time.


----------



## Trini1000 (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks so much


----------

